# A Friend of Mine Got a New Ranch!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

A Friend of mine got a new ranch In TX, He also got a new Head to mount !! It Scored over 200 Inches!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

216 to be exact!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done to him. Its not a pretty looking head, I think I'd rather have a classic 8 or 10 point basket buck.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Most 200 inch Deer aren't Pretty to Look at! I can remember when there was just no such thing as a 200 inch Deer Anywhere, But thanks to modern Science and Deer Management They are Becoming Almost Commonplace in some parts of the Country! In Mississippi Where I live they are Still Very few and far Between! Like You I like the Classic type Rack, But getting a 200 inch deer is Quite an Acheivement here.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow, what a stud !! I'd be proud to have that on my wall !!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Wow, what a stud !! I'd be proud to have that on my wall !!!!


You just like big racks Tom!


----------



## samda5 (Jul 16, 2010)

i guess im like tom cause i think that is one muy grande buck


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Is this deer a high fence deer?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You betcha Matt !! BUAAAHHHHHH......


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

As long as it suits the body!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I like your new creed there buddy !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a monster rack wow. So when are you going there Richard ?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I really dont know a whole lot about it he just sent the Picture to me and what it scored and said he had taken it on his new ranch. Basically thats all I Know! But I wouldnt turn an animal like that down Noooo sirrr I sho wouldnt LOL!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I like the gnarly ones. They just seem tougher.


----------



## Live2Hunt (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm not a high fence kind of guy! But some of those high fenced in areas are like National Parks. More area than I get to hunt in a year. So, I say its all about what makes you happy. God knows, I wouldn't pass that one up! If so then shoot me!!!!! LOL


----------

